# Green Terror pair w/newly-swimming FRY



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

The eggs hatched and the fry are already free-swimming (as of this morning), here are some pics:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awesome. how big are the parents? is this the first time they've spawned?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

amazing pics


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice camera work. I love the male.....


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

that #2 pic is sweet!!


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

oh yeah and :welcome:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some badass pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Rigger said:


> oh yeah and :welcome:


 he's been here almost twice as long as you have!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking bad ass


----------



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Rigger said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah and :welcome:
> ...


 YEah, but I actually lost track of this place till recently, good to be back, and thanks for the welcome.

The Male is about 4" and the female is 3", they spawned 2 times before for the LFS that owned them, that store has a huge # of gt growouts, this pair has a 99.9999% fertilization ratio, I did not have ANY white eggs, and all the babies are strong and swimming. That first pic is literally every one of them.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy geez, they have incredible color and fins. Nice closeup on the fry! How did you get that pic?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome pardise


----------



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

acestro said:


> Holy geez, they have incredible color and fins. Nice closeup on the fry! How did you get that pic?


 Well, I asked them to gather around, and stay still for a second









Seriously though, with the right lighting and camera w/a good macro lens that shot is not that difficult.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, so you are using 35mm? That would explain the quality, very impressive.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The black background is a +


----------



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

No, man, it's a Sony 717 Digital. It has a Zeiss lens on it standard that is really quite a good Macro lens. Nothing additional. Sometimes I use those Macro filters but Not on these shots.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Pair of Gt and frys


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

real sweet man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

paradise said:


> No, man, it's a Sony 717 Digital. It has a Zeiss lens on it standard that is really quite a good Macro lens. Nothing additional. Sometimes I use those Macro filters but Not on these shots.


 Cool. Prepare for nerd question; what's the resolution/megapixels?


----------

